# Dosing CSM+B



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it alright to dose CSM+B dry to a tank? According to Fertilator, 1/8 tsp adds .15 ppm to my 38 gallon tank. This is pretty close to my target so I thought that I would just add it dry instead of making a solution. The reason I am hesitant to do this is because I haven't heard of anyone dosing CSM+B dry, everyone seems to add it from a solution. Is there any reason for this?


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

You need to make a solution because it's not readily dissolved for one thing and would most likely sit on the bottom of your tank, you really have to agitate the heck out of the stuff to dissolve it.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

You can make dissolve it by swirling the Plantex in a cup then dumping it in the tank, if you want.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I always dose dry. It dissolves VERY WELL for me. If it dissolves in a bottle with little water then it makes sense that it will dissolve in your tank where there's so much more water.


----------

